# What would you change/alter if you started over again?



## orcaborky (16 Jun 2010)

To try and learn from others mistakes and hopefully save myself for making some blunders if you got the chance to start over what would you change/alter if you could. The one piece of advice that has been given to me time and time again is make sure you have a big utility room and lots of sockets, but I am sure there are lots more very useful tips.


----------



## Padraigb (16 Jun 2010)

If you are going to share a house with somebody else, make sure you understand one another's wishes properly. Herself and I both abandoned ideas when the other seemed unenthusiastic about them, and discovered later that initial lack of enthusiasm does not mean that the idea is a bad one -- just that more discussion and evaluation might be warranted.


----------



## z104 (16 Jun 2010)

Have at least one outside tap


----------



## mf1 (16 Jun 2010)

Not a new build but a refurb on a small house

Things we were lucky with/great ideas: 

1. Even though the house is terraced, there is front, rear and side access. All useful for bikes, coal, briquettes, rubbish and lawnmowers.
2. Getting planting done a.s.a.p. so that garden is lush and not bare.
3. Using the same Chubb key for all external locks - this is either a horrible security risk or works well 
4. Putting lots of well thought out storage in so that house is ( or rather should be!) uncluttered
5. Opening up a tiny bedroom into a tiny landing to give a good sized study area

Things I wish I'd done:
Paid more attention to positioning sockets and light switches - I still find myself looking for a light switch in one room which has a door in and a door out but only one light switch. 
Skimping on insulation in the garage/workshop so that it is painfuly cold in winter.
Fitted a second slinky shower hose/head for hair washing.

mf


----------



## bluemac (16 Jun 2010)

whatever you think its going to cost add 40%  cause youll need it


----------



## mathepac (16 Jun 2010)

As above.


 Make sure all pipes, stop-cocks and taps to and from boilers, pumps and tanks are labelled and identified (a plumber may figure it out quickly, you may not in an emergency
 Label all trip-switches / fuses on all fuse-boards.
 If you have a garage or shed at the end of the garden, put in water and electricity as well as lights to the front and back of the shed
 If you putting in hard-landscaping, (patios, drive-ways, hard-stands) ensure the contractor puts in drainage and soak-pits
 Pick the type and location of your clothesline carefully. I use a Hozelok spinny thing that pulls out of the ground and folds away when not filled with jocks and socks. Trying to enjoy a barbecue when the smoke is destroying the best bed-linen is tough.


----------



## Marietta (16 Jun 2010)

1. First and foremost make sure  it a warm, comfortable, safe and happy home

2. Make sure to have plenty of power sockets in every room

3. Have a cooker that has both electric and gas rings, (in case of power cut)

4. Have plenty of light

5. Have a sound proof room (for when the kids get big and they want to play their rave music)

6. Be sure to have a very large living room


----------



## maura (18 Jul 2010)

Always have a recommendation for a job that needs doing. Make sure the company has a landline. 

Only pay someone when they have finished the job to your satisfaction, otherwise they might not come back to finish it off.

Don't put stuff in the attic that you will never use again. Get a light fitted in your attic and before you floor it.  Floor the attic before you ever start to put stuff in it. Get a stira or similar attic stairs.


----------



## Subtitle (19 Jul 2010)

Sockets, sockets, sockets. 
You will NEVER have enough.
Have a large living room. 
It will get much smaller as the years go by.
Those shower doors with a groove are a pain to clean, get simple ones that just open out if you can.
In your kitchen add an extra row of matching cupboards above the ones you planned, I promise you that you will need them


----------



## Neadyk (19 Jul 2010)

+1 on the sockets.

Get builders to build boundary wall and gate pillars if necessary.

Storage, storage, storage.  Include this in your design from the beginning.  You'll need it.

Decorating.  If you want to paint it yourself make sure all walls, skirting boards, architraves etc are *************************.  Get the builder to ensure all holes are filled and sanded down esp around radiators, windows etc.

Outdoor lights.  Get your electrician to put sensor lights up at front, back and side of house if necessary.

Fireplace.  If going for an open fire get a specialised company out to test the opening.  A smoke test by the builder may not be enough.

Leave internal doors the last fixtures to be put in especially if they are dark wood.  They tend to get damaged by builders going in and out.


----------



## Lak (19 Jul 2010)

Insulation.

Use the best...do not in any way manner or shape scrimp on insulating your home to the highest standards, the biggest false economy is to save a couple of grand by using inferior insulation then pay that sum out year in year out in trying to heat your cold home.


----------



## Luckycharm (19 Jul 2010)

Do not get cream light coloured carpets for Stairs - they get dirty so easy and are a nightmare to keep clean.
Do not put Wooden flooring in kitchen have tiles. Had a leak in the sink have to replace all the flooring!!


----------



## maura (19 Jul 2010)

Do not get biscuit coloured carpet in sitting room before kids arrive as once they do, it won't be biscuit for long.


----------



## Slim (23 Jul 2010)

1. Get a proper architect to design and draw the plans. If you can afford it, get the architect to supervise the build. Saving money on the plans will cost you later! I know.
2. Use concrete slab floors on first floor. Wood is very noisy!
3. Agree on sockets +++
4. Make sure your water tank is properly insulated/heated and other insulation
5. Build it now rather than later, i.e. the garage, paths etc.
6. Use highest spec windows you can afford with highest spec glass.
7. Do not be fooled by latest 'energy saving' gimmicks, ie wood pellet boilers, underground heat pumps, solar panels etc...just my opinion!
8. Build with one eye on selling - you will want to some day.

slim


----------



## DGOBS (23 Jul 2010)

Make sure at all water fed appliances and fittings (taps, baths, toilets etc) you fit a small 'penny' type isolating valve (very cheap) but means you can isolate anything that drips/leaks or needs repairing 

after that, insulate, insulate, insulate....and maybe insulate


----------



## browtal (23 Jul 2010)

You have got all the ideas already.
Important
Bright, availing of sunlight, Insulation, South facing kitchen, and living room (will save on energy in Winter) they will always be warm in Winter if there is any sun at all.
Consider triple glazing in the living room, it will pay for itself in two years.
Have small windows in bathrooms, that will free up wall space for fittings.

Unless you are very tall have your top cupboards in your kitchen lowered a bit from standard.
Lots of storage, cloakroom with hanging space in hall.  Entrance lobby room for Golf clubs, etc for short term storage. 
Concrete diving floors as noise can be a nuisance.

Room for wellies and other things in Utility. Worktop space for folding laundry.
A conservatory in a sunny spot is not a luxury.
Have a patio area  in a spot where you will get sun and enjoy outdoor eating. Have your herb patch near your kitchen door, you will use them more.
Consider having the same locks on - say all the bedroom doors or other group of doors.  Back and front doors same is also useful.
Keep your eye on the building at all times during construction - dont be afraid to make changes from the plans. 
The best piece of advice I can give you is :-
Get yourself a duplicate book and get your builder to present you with the signed original if he is to get paid. Sign the builders docket on any changes you make and the price. You should only pay for the changes you authorised. Afterwards there is often disputes over 'I did not realise that was an extra' or the builder saying I did not include that in the price. Often small changes cost nothing, but if the builder has a few things going wrong for him, like wet days or other problems which he should suffer, he could feel justified in charging you the extra bit to cover himself.
If you are lucky enough to have an architect or surveyor supervising the work get them to agree prices for any changes.
Dont under any circumstances pay in full until everything is 'snagged'. Once they are paid, the best of builders, will disappear.
Set a finishing date - or at least a month. We have built 3 house in our time and each time learned from the experience. Enjoy the journey.
Best wishes Browtal


----------

